# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  اتصال چند آی پی به یک کارت شبکه در سرور مجازی لینوکس (CentOS)

## neda.aghadadi

*اتصال چند آی پی به یک کارت شبکه در سرور مجازی لینوکس (CentOS):* در این روش شما کارت شبکه لینوکس خود را به چندین کارت شبکه مجازی تقسیم می کنید و به هرکوم از آنها آی پی می دید

# cd /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/
# ls -l

با کامند بالا لیست تمام کارت شبکه هاتون روی سرور مجازی لینوکس می بینید

با کامند زیر شما 3 کارت شبکه مجازی روی سرور مجازی لینوکس می سازید یعنی در این جا ما می خوایم 4 تا آی پی بدیم به کارت شبکمون 1 آیپی برای کارت شبکه اصلی و 3 تا هم برای 3 کارت شبکه مجازی سرور که ساختیم

# cd /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/
# cp ifcfg-eth0 ifcfg-eth0:0
# cp ifcfg-eth0 ifcfg-eth0:1
# cp ifcfg-eth0 ifcfg-eth0:2

حالا که همه چی آماده شد شروع می کنیم به آیپی دادن کارت شبکه های سرور مجازی لینوکس . دقت کنید که کامند ها در فولدر گفته شده زده بشه :
ifcfg-eth0:

[root@novinhost network-scripts]# vi ifcfg-eth0  کارت شبکه اصلی

DEVICE="eth0"
BOOTPROTO=static
ONBOOT=yes
TYPE="Ethernet"
IPADDR=172.16.16.125
NETMASK=255.255.255.224
GATEWAY=172.16.16.100
HWADDR=00:0C:29:28:FD:4C

به ترتیب شبکه های بعدی رو آی پی میدیم :
ifcfg-eth0:0:

DEVICE="eth0:0"
BOOTPROTO=static
ONBOOT=yes
TYPE="Ethernet"
IPADDR=172.16.16.126
NETMASK=255.255.255.224
GATEWAY=172.16.16.100
HWADDR=00:0C:29:28:FD:4C
ifcfg-eth0:1:

DEVICE="eth0:1"
BOOTPROTO=static
ONBOOT=yes
TYPE="Ethernet"
IPADDR=172.16.16.127
NETMASK=255.255.255.224
GATEWAY=172.16.16.100
HWADDR=00:0C:29:28:FD:4C

ifcfg-eth0:2

DEVICE="eth0:2"
BOOTPROTO=static
ONBOOT=yes
TYPE="Ethernet"
IPADDR=172.16.16.128
NETMASK=255.255.255.224
GATEWAY=172.16.16.100
HWADDR=00:0C:29:28:FD:4C

دقت کنید درفایل های بالا هنگام آی پی دادن فقط همین نوشته ها باشد اطلاعات دیگری مثل

UUID

رو پاک کنید و فابل ها رو مطابق بالا ذخیره کنید

حالا کامند زیر رو می زنیم تا شبکه هامون ریست شه وشروع به کار کنه

[root@novinhost network-scripts]# /etc/init.d/network restart

آی پی ها با مشخصات زیر برای کارت شبکه هاتون ست شدند

Adapter  IP Address  Type
-------------------------------------------------
eth0  172.16.16.25  Primary
eth0:0  172.16.16.26  Alias 1
eth0:1  172.16.16.27  Alias 2
eth0:2  172.16.16.28  Alias 3


برای اینکه ببینید همه چی اوکی شد یا  نه کامند زیر رو بزنید و خروجی رو مقایسه کنید


[root@novinhost network-scripts]# ifconfig

[root@tecmint network-scripts]# ifconfig
eth0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:29:28:FD:4C
inet addr:172.16.16.125  Bcast:172.16.16.100  Mask:255.255.255.224
inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe28:fd4c/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
RX packets:237 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:198 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:25429 (24.8 KiB)  TX bytes:26910 (26.2 KiB)
Interrupt:18 Base address:0x2000

eth0:0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:29:28:FD:4C
inet addr:172.16.16.126  Bcast:172.16.16.100  Mask:255.255.255.224
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
Interrupt:18 Base address:0x2000

eth0:1  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:29:28:FD:4C
inet addr:172.16.16.127  Bcast:172.16.16.100  Mask:255.255.255.224
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
Interrupt:18 Base address:0x2000

eth0:2  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:29:28:FD:4C
inet addr:172.16.16.128  Bcast:172.16.16.100  Mask:255.255.255.224
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
Interrupt:18 Base address:0x2000
آموزش دادن چند آیپی  به سرور مجازی با یک کارت شبکه در سیستم عامل لینوکس
امیدوارم که آموزش به کارتون بیاد با آرزوی موفقیت تیم آموزش نوین هاست

----------

